# smoker



## spacemule (Jun 2, 2006)

I was thinking about building a smoker out of an old water heater tank--the kind with the fire box on the side. Have any of you done this? Do you have any pictures? What source did you use for parts like the grates and the pipe and damper?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 3, 2006)

Whatcha gonna smoke? :hmm3grin2orange: 

I think it would work fine as long as there isn't a large build up of calcium on the inside that would flake off during cooking. I've seen people use old oil barrels as smokers  Not recomending to do it, I've have seen it though.
Neatest home brew smoker I ever saw was an old fridge with the heating elements and controls from an electric stove mounted on the back. Easy temp control, large capacity and easy moving rack system.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 3, 2006)

That's pretty cool, Dan. I've never considered a charcoal maker. How do they work?


----------



## spacemule (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry, I missed your link the first time (I'm a bit absentminded tonight). I'll take a look at it.


----------



## eric_271 (Jun 17, 2006)

spacemule said:


> I was thinking about building a smoker out of an old water heater tank--the kind with the fire box on the side. Have any of you done this? Do you have any pictures? What source did you use for parts like the grates and the pipe and damper?



Weld angle iron in the tank, front and back and you can buy the steel grates at home depot to sit on the angle. This is one I built from 3/8s thick pipe. Go to your local scrap yard for your pipe. They should have most of what you need. This one is all scrap except the heavy steel grates from home depot and the temp gauges for the fire box and smoker. Gauges also came from home depot. This is not a big smoker but I can smoke a 20 pound ham and a 20 pound turkey at the same time.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 18, 2006)

Rex what are you going to smoke, I made one out of an old refridgerator, do a search online and you'll find the same plans I used.


----------



## spacemule (Jun 18, 2006)

eric_271 said:


> Weld angle iron in the tank, front and back and you can buy the steel grates at home depot to sit on the angle. This is one I built from 3/8s thick pipe. Go to your local scrap yard for your pipe. They should have most of what you need. This one is all scrap except the heavy steel grates from home depot and the temp gauges for the fire box and smoker. Gauges also came from home depot. This is not a big smoker but I can smoke a 20 pound ham and a 20 pound turkey at the same time.


That's a slick set up, Eric. 

Marky, don't have anything particular in mind to smoke--I'm more interested in it as a project. I would like smoking some hams though because they're cheap and readily available for practice. The refrigerateor is a neat idea--I just never would have thought the seals and plastic would take the heat, or do you take the plastic out?


----------



## Mr. (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoy making the fire from seasoned hardwood and then when it is burned down the smoking starts.

If time is of the premium I use charcoal as a shortcut.

I often add charcoal to my coals to keep the fire up.

Fred

BTW if you understand the draw of the smoke and use it to your advantage you are 1/4 the way to a fast saw.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 20, 2006)

Brine the ham, then let is sit out in the fridge until it forms a pelical then smoke.


----------



## NOMOREGEARS (Jun 28, 2006)

*I have a website for a great stove.*

I built one of these. FANTASTIC. Good website. I scrounged for parts and didn't pay a dime. It ain'y pretty but the "Reebs" are fantastic. Couple of beer butt chicken and my favorite poison.................. http://www.mikesell.net/smoker/nav.html


----------



## Big Woody (Jun 28, 2006)

I think this is the appropriate smoker for a guy who sits on a purple velvet couch holding an assault rifle

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ea/article/0,1976,FOOD_9956_2245800,00.html


----------



## spacemule (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Woody said:


> I think this is the appropriate smoker for a guy who sits on a purple velvet couch holding an assault rifle
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ea/article/0,1976,FOOD_9956_2245800,00.html


I hope you didn't think of your username after seeing that picture!


----------

